# Zane William Andrews 25th Sep 2008



## moomin_troll

Well baby Zane was due 13th Sep but i was induced on 25th i had my waters broke and contractions started 15 mins later...

i used gas and air then off my face asked for pethedine lol didnt work much i felt everything! Contractions hurt more than the birth tho.

i had to be cut and my stitches are sore but in all wasnt as bad as i thought :D

baby andrews was 59cm and weighed 8lb 3 :D


----------



## Younglutonmum

Awwww congrats hun!!

Love the name

:hug:


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats Girly!! I also love the name!!


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations!!


----------



## Mira

Congrats!!!


----------



## sammie18

YAY!!! congrats!!! :)


----------



## Jemima

Congratulations! x


----------



## ryder

Congrats hun! He looks really cute!!!


----------



## nessajane

congrats!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## didda

Congratulations! xx


----------



## bluebell

Congrats :happydance:

xx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## bubba4

Congratulations :D


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations and well done :)


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS!! XxxX


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations hun xxx


----------



## classyburd

awww congrats hun!!!

When do we get to see some proper big photos to 'awwwwwww' over


----------



## Blob

:happydance: Congratulations!!


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!!


----------



## Frankie

Congratulations xx


----------



## Belle

congratulations!! xx


----------



## Donna79x

Awww bless..... he is gorgeous hun xx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## moomin_troll

I will be getting pics up soon as i can lol :)


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats, he's lovely xx


----------



## Laura--x

yey finallyy your birth story :D where are the pics madam ?

Congrats hun x


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats on little Zane! x


----------



## clairebear

congrats x


----------



## jms895

Congratulations - so cute!! x


----------



## DolceBella

He looks perfect! Congratulations!!


----------



## leedsforever

congrats hun :yipee:


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done hes gorgeous x


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations :)


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations hun! xx


----------



## Ames

well done. congratz!!! :)


----------



## moomin_troll

Thanks ladies :D


----------



## bambikate

congrats sweetie x x


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## gemma24uk

congratulations moomin i beat u ha ha aww bless well done


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations :)


----------



## moomin_troll

gemma24uk said:


> congratulations moomin i beat u ha ha aww bless well done

i dont care u beat me  lol

When did u have ur lo?


----------



## Angelmouse

I know I'm a little bit post but Massive congratulations Honey and welcome to little Zane! :hugs:


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## mumy2princess

Congratulations x


----------



## Heavenx

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## trying_4_no.3

lol wow thats a big baby lol.....congratulations hunni hes gorgeous......but have to disagree with you deff think the pushing out, tearing and the stiches are worse than the contractions!!


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

trying_4_no.3 said:


> lol wow thats a big baby lol.....congratulations hunni hes gorgeous......but have to disagree with you deff think the pushing out, tearing and the stiches are worse than the contractions!!

hahaha i was almost screamin with the contractions but was fine with the pushing lol maybe im just weird haha


----------



## MissPolley

congratulations!!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahh congrats.xx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! Your son is so cute!

xxx


----------



## hellotasha

congrats hun, im made up for u xxxxx


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulatons hun!
xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats babe, he is gorgeous, can't wait to see you at xmas


----------



## Heather.78

congrats hun I totally agree gas and air is amazing well done:hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

Jazzy said:


> Congrats babe, he is gorgeous, can't wait to see you at xmas

YAY cant wait to see u either i bet jas wont even remember me tho :(


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Of course she will remember you, how could she ever forget her auntie Kim


----------



## Fossey

Congrats!


----------

